# Importierte Libraries in eine ausführbare Jar kompilieren



## Kerberus (24. Sep 2004)

Habe ein Programm geschrieben, in Eclipse, in dem ich über Properties einige Lybraries importiere. Wenn ich nun mein Programm für MacOSX exportiere, so werden diese Lybraries mitexportiert und das Programm ist auführbar. Wenn ich das ganze als .jar exportiere, werden die Erwähnten aber nicht exportiert und daher ist mein Programm auch nicht ausführbar. Wie kann ich das lösen????


----------



## Roar (24. Sep 2004)

also erstens mal... es heisst "Library" mit i 
und: du kannst in der manifest datei extra Class-Path attribute angeben, also z.b.:

Manifest.txt:

```
Main-Class: blubb
Class-Path lib/jdom.jar
```

dann kannst du einfach n uznterordner machen und da deine libraries (  ) reinhauen udn in der manifest datei angeben.

oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Kerberus (25. Sep 2004)

Beni hat mich schon davor gewarnt, dass du etwas mit dem Classpath anstellen würdest 

Kann ich dann die Libraries ganz normal über die import anweisung laden?


----------



## Roar (25. Sep 2004)

Kerberus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beni hat mich schon davor gewarnt, dass du etwas mit dem Classpath anstellen würdest


soso 

ja kannst du


----------



## Kerberus (25. Sep 2004)

Das habe ich nun endlich hinbekommen, aber nicht über den Classpath.
Ich wähle mit einem Rechtsklick das Projekt aus, dann gehe ich auf Importieren und lade alle Libraries in das Projekt hinein. Bei diesem Prozess werden sie ausgepackt, d.h. ich habe dann eigentlich ein FileSystem.
Danach exportiere ich das Projekt als .jar und gebe dabei meine eigene Main als Startklasse an. Doppelklick auf .jar und alles läuft wunderbar... 
Danke aber für eure Hilfe.


----------

